# Беларусь > Витебская область > Полоцк & Новополоцк >  FinnHeat - конвектор с электронным термостатом и Bluetooth управлением

## Мильва

Конвекторы [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] используются для обустройства основного или дополнительного отопления. Поверхность не перегревается, поэтому устройства совершенно безопасны.

----------

